# Surely someone from here could sort this



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1253145


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Its not the TTOC's forum.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ian222 said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1253145


unfortunately it isnt our forum so we have no say over it  I believe most are old images and you used to be able to submit your images for review of use but could be wrong :/

J
xx


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok so the owners should get on top of this. I thought the ttoc did have something more to do with this site than just their section.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ian222 said:


> Ok so the owners should get on top of this. I thought the ttoc did have something more to do with this site than just their section.


Not anymore, they decided to cut ties although they still seem happy enough to plug their stands in our event's section


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so the owners should get on top of this. I thought the ttoc did have something more to do with this site than just their section.
> ...


I personally think the forum & TTOC should work together, rather than against each other, but thats for others to compromise & sort things out.

A lot of stands/events advertised are open to both TTF members & TTOC members on the same stand/event.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so the owners should get on top of this. I thought the ttoc did have something more to do with this site than just their section.
> ...


Well it's about time. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so the owners should get on top of this. I thought the ttoc did have something more to do with this site than just their section.
> ...


Where is this then? You mean the thread that Mal put up which is an event OPEN TO ALL......you know the ALL bit, thats the key word in that, its open to all not just members.......

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > ian222 said:
> ...


People like Ikon delete them know, even though they arent marked as TTOC events, why do you think they are posted in the section on here, because its open to all, Ikon is under the misunderstanding that anything only TTOC must only be posted by committee members.....wrong! Fast show that Mal posted is open to all, not just TTOC, otherwise he wouldnt have posted it

J
xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Tbh, if the ttoc don't want anymore affiliation why are you even using this forum other than to gain more members. Smacks of hipocrosy to me :roll:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ikon66 said:


> Tbh, if the ttoc don't want anymore affiliation why are you even using this forum other than to gain more members. Smacks of hipocrosy to me :roll:


Always thought this, totally agree. No one round know bout the ttoc if it wasn't for this forum


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> Tbh, if the ttoc don't want anymore affiliation why are you even using this forum other than to gain more members. Smacks of hipocrosy to me :roll:


I'm a member of the TTF so I will use the forum like any other member and I used both forums  it is a free country after all 

J
Xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

As usual you don't get the point I'm making. Please feel free to use as a member of TTF. My point being the ttoc still using it to advertise their stands and subversively their club to attract new members


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Have the TTOC reversed their 'members-only' policy on letting people onto stands now? When did that change?

What if TTOC members rock-up to an event and the stand is full, topped-up with non-members? Will the non-members be asked to move their cars to general parking?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I wondered how long before you know who would show up :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Have the TTOC reversed their 'members-only' policy on letting people onto stands now? When did that change?
> 
> What if TTOC members rock-up to an event and the stand is full, topped-up with non-members? Will the non-members be asked to move their cars to general parking?


Just more proof that you never understood the arguments in the first place, yet always felt the need to chip in.

We only ever said that the 4 main events where the TTOC had an official stand were members only, Stanford Hall, GTI International, Audis in the Park, and Audi Driver International.

All other events, be them local rep meets or events, or any other events organised by the TT Forum, the TTOC or any other member were alyways and continue to be open to all.

So yet again, NOTHING HAS CHANGED, yet people believe it has.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A very valid question I thought, given the TTOC's vehement stance on 'member-only' stands in the past. 
I guess there are very few people who would go to lots of smaller 'joint' events, but a lot that will go to the big-four which is why this 'exclusion' always sticks in peoples minds.

I thought maybe the OC had come to realise fewer people are buying into this 'Exclusive stand' business, and would start running joint stands as a way to try and get more people on-stand and paying for memberships after a bit of sales pitch. I guess it must've worked OK at AitP with its captive audience in attendance?
(See how well talking to the public and even OC members works at shows? If only the OC'd done that when I visited the OC's stand at the three big shows I went to in 2012 rather than ignoring me (and a couple of other people too) and then having a go when I suggested on the Forum you could improve thing by interacting with people then things might have been oh-so different now!)

But as the Forum and the Facebook group are now organising their own stands for shows, are people going to pay for a membership to park in an 'exclusive' pitch when one with another group which costs nothing to join is only a few feet away?

Ooops, this has all strayed off Ian222's original post abit - yep, some things could do with an update.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> A very valid question I thought, given the TTOC's vehement stance on 'member-only' stands in the past.
> I guess there are very few people who would go to lots of smaller 'joint' events, but a lot that will go to the big-four which is why this 'exclusion' always sticks in peoples minds.
> 
> I thought maybe the OC had come to realise fewer people are buying into this 'Exclusive stand' business, and would start running joint stands as a way to try and get more people on-stand and paying for memberships after a bit of sales pitch. I guess it must've worked OK at AitP with its captive audience in attendance?
> ...


It's actually quote surprising the level of support the TTOC has had since announcing we want to stand alone from the TT Forum, new memberships are still as constant as ever and renewals are actually the strongest we had in years. I think people who have seen this entire sorry story play out are happy we've made the right move and are voting with their feet.

People have in many areas of life shown the importance and value of being part of a club and this will long continue, certainly long past the relevance of a simple free forum, which is already smaller in size and activity than the Mk1 Facebook Community which has been in place for about a tenth the time of this forum.

And yes, this is now way off topic, only for the fact that Ikon pitched in followed by you Martin, which everyone as usual can see for themselves.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've locked this as it's going wildly off topic and in danger of gaining confusion.

The OP has his question answered already as we have taken on board the very good suggestion of updating the TT Forum header - about time it had some fresh input. A competition is to be organised to vote for the best entries.

As regards the other points raised and to clarify the current situation; the TT Forum is a volunteer enthusiast run free forum owned by Vertical Scope. The TTOC are an entirely separate body but the two are affiliated in that the club are guests on the TT forum at no cost to the club for the exposure it gains. The club are welcome to organise events in the corresponding event sections for the benefit of its members or for the forum as a whole. The TT Forum organise events to ensure nobody misses out and independently as and when we can. Anyone can organise an event on the TT Forum as it's all to be encouraged to the benefit of members and the club are more than welcome to contribute.


----------

